# Lobster with Black Bean Sauce



## leephan79 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Lobster with Black Bean Sauce*

Ingredients
1.5lb Whole Live Lobster
Veggie Oil for Deep frying
Cornstarch
Sauce
3/4 cup Chicken Broth
1 tbs Salted Black beans
1 tbs Garlic Minced
1 tbs Ginger Minced
1 tsp sesame oil
1 tbs Oyster Sauce
1 tbs Shaoxing cooking wine
3 Green Onions (Chopped 1 inch peices)
1 Green Bell pepper Chopped
1 oz Onions Chopped
1 tbs Cornstarch 1 tbs cold water mix
Instructions
Cut the Lobster in pieces. Prepare herbs and veggies then set aside.

Oh Hi!

Dust the Lobster with Cornstarch.
Deep fry a few peices at a time for 1.5 minutes (yes time it) @ 350F, then remove, set aside.


----------



## leephan79 (Aug 27, 2009)

Add 2 tsp veggie oil. 
Heat Wok (or large pan) to high heat.
After about 1 minute, Add in garlic, ginger and black beans then stir fry for 30 sec.
Add in Bell peppers, Onions and Scallions, stir fry for 1 minute.
Add in Chicken broth, oyster sauce, sesame oil and cooking wine.
Mixed cornstarch and water together in a small bowl, then add it in while stiring.
Sauce should thinken up immediately. Taste test

Stir fry the lobster pieces in sauce for 30 seconds

Plate, garnish and present anyway you like. Important thing is to serve immediately!

How to eat
Serve this dish with steam white rice. Scoop the sauce with a spoon and pour it over your rice. Grab a lobster peice then pick out the meat with fork or chopstick. Eat the lobster meat with the sauce and rice mix.
Enjoy and thank you.
Lee Phan


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Holy Toledo Lee,

That recipe is fit for a Queen, ok you win, I'll come for dinner......

I love the pictures and presentation. The recipe looks extremely tasty. Do you have any side dish suggestions to go with this ? Snow peas and chestnut ? Plain white rice ?


----------



## leephan79 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you very much! 

I recommend some fried seafood and a vegetable dish as sides. And yes, always eat steam rice for authentic chinese like these.

Some cheese fried prawns would be a nice addition.


Chinese broccoli


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I think the greens are a great idea to any dish, I am very big on greens.
Thanks


----------

